# A New Way to Predict IVF Success: Film the Embryo (anyone read this?)



## marinazar (Jun 17, 2010)

Very interesting!

On average, what day is the ET performed? T

http://healthland.time.com/2010/10/04/a-new-way-to-predict-which-ivf-embryos-will-lead-to-pregnancy/

/links


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi im readin on my phone, cant open links... but il take a look tmr x x


----------

